

Momenta – capture your moments as pictures with sound - kirstylee152
http://www.momenta.io/

======
therobot24
Neat, but i would think the novelty would wear off after some time. Also
Google+/facebook could eat their lunch super fast. I'm a big fan of Microsoft
Blink ([https://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/toys/blink.asp...](https://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/toys/blink.aspx)) - the idea being you can pick the photo you
want, or keep a vine-esque video of the moment.

